# Seahawks



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 28, 2014)

That's right. The Seahawks. Going 2 in a row.

Over and out.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah.......not so much..........Denver is still a bit cranky over last year.......just sayin............


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 28, 2014)

Whatev. They were cranky back in September too.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh Yes!

I'll admit I was wondering what went wong there for awhile, but then you just see it turn around.

Brent


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 19, 2015)

Pats will be victors


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2015)

The Salmon gods were watching over them


----------



## jpranch (Jan 20, 2015)

Should have been the Packers. Man did they blow it in the 4th quarter!


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Didn't matter, I am no Patriots fan, but whoever they play will lose.

Over and out.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 22, 2015)

[h=1]2-point conversion generated biggest Seahawks game quake[/h]Earthquake experts with the Pacific Northwest Seismic Network have analyzed the CenturyLink Field shaking during the Seahawks win over the Packers in the NFC title game.

_The Associated Press_











PACIFIC NORTHWEST SEISMIC NETWORK
​The celebration following the two-point conversion in the Seahawks’ win over the Packers was the biggest “quake” yet.



[h=3]RELATED[/h]




The Great Hawks Heist: An awe-struck editor's play-by-play from a shaking press box

Seahawks Fan Buzz: 'Deflategate' memes and Russel Okung's dance GIF



*READER COMMENTS*

HIDE / SHOW COMMENTS

@user1008755 I thought it was quite interesting(January 21, 2015) MORE

@Boondoggle And without a lucky fumbled kickoff, two lucky ricochet interceptions, and a baloney hands-to-the-face... (January 21, 2015) MORE

So what is the Richter scale reference point on "DanceQuake"?? Inquiring minds ... (January 21, 2015) MORE

Read all *12 comments*

*Post a comment*









​

*Earthquake experts with the Pacific Northwest Seismic Network have analyzed the CenturyLink Field shaking during the Seahawks’ win over the Packers in the NFC title game.*

*The experts say the biggest event was caused by all the jumping and dancing that followed the touchdown and two-point conversion as Seattle rallied toward the end of regulation time.*

*The University of Washington’s Steve Malone calls it a “dance quake” generated by bouncing fans.*

*Malone says that dance quake was the biggest seismic signal associated with a Seahawks game — even bigger than the 2011 “beast quake” that followed a Marshawn Lynch touchdown run and originally drew the attention of earthquake trackers.*



*Other earthshaking events Sunday were Seattle’s fake field-goal touchdown and the winning touchdown in overtime.**2-point conversion generated biggest Seahawks game quake*

Earthquake experts with the Pacific Northwest Seismic Network have analyzed the CenturyLink Field shaking during the Seahawks win over the Packers in the NFC title game.

_The Associated Press_






​


----------



## Keystone (Jan 22, 2015)

mtlogcabin - thats good stuff there...

Seahawks didn't quit and capitalized on the over confident Packers.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2015)

Wait a minute? The Packers were the undisputed underdog going into the game? Unless your saying they were too comfortable with their lead and then choked?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope the underinflated patriots lose


----------



## JPohling (Jan 22, 2015)

^^ So do I, but its not gonna happen.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 23, 2015)

I will bet Jar's stellar reputation as a raging heterosexual that the Seahawks win the Super Bowl. (Except for that one time he was in Thailand with the ladyboy, but that may be confusion or finding yourself. I don't know if one time disqualifies you)

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I will bet Jar's stellar reputation as a raging heterosexual that the Seahawks win the Super Bowl. (Except for that one time he was in Thailand with the ladyboy, but that may be confusion or finding yourself. I don't know if one time disqualifies you)Brent.


Says the guy wearing a dress.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I will bet Jar's stellar reputation as a raging heterosexual that the Seahawks win the Super Bowl. (Except for that one time he was in Thailand with the ladyboy, but that may be confusion or finding yourself. I don't know if one time disqualifies you)Brent.


They do not have hard enough balls


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> They do not have hard enough balls


Thier balls may be TOO hard.

Brent.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't like either of them. Isn't there a way they can both lose?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 23, 2015)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Don't like either of them. Isn't there a way they can both lose?


I'm reporting this highly offensive post.

Brent


----------



## steveray (Jan 26, 2015)

That's offensive but guys talking about hard and soft balls and ladyboys aren't? Geez....The whole world has gone cattywampus!


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2015)

Well you either like

Baseball

Or

Softball

Are you un American??


----------



## pwood (Jan 26, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's right. The Seahawks. Going 2 in a row.Over and out.
> 
> Brent.


I'm hoping there is an opening at the colonostopy clinic that day! More exciting than watching the primadonna thugs.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 26, 2015)

Well If i have to choose, it's the Seachickens for me. I'm a diehard Colts fan from Johhny U. days, so I have to hate the Pats.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 26, 2015)

The tuck rule did me in, so I definitely hate the Pats


----------



## fatboy (Jan 26, 2015)

I equally dislike both of them.............surprisingly, one does not have any edge over the other, equal opportunity hater........


----------



## north star (Jan 26, 2015)

*& : & : &*

Is it too late for the Raiders to still get in... ?    



*& : & : &*


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 26, 2015)

Ouch north star, that's all I can say about that


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& : & : &*Is it too late for the Raiders to still get in... ?
> 
> 
> 
> *& : & : &*


It was too late 5 years ago.

Brent.

ETA ... Sorry if I insulted anyone with that comment. I meant *twelve years. *


----------



## High Desert (Jan 26, 2015)

I have an old Matt Hasselbeck jersey I'll have to take out of the closet for this one.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2015)

The questions are:::

Is God going to watch this years Super Bowl???

And

Are the best nachos in Heaven???


----------



## Keystone (Jan 27, 2015)

jpranch - only 4 or so days late, yes to comfortable with lead and got lazy


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2015)

colonostopy fell through. Got some beer, wings,shrimp platter, dips and chips. Gonna sit back and watch the commercials and the halftime show and take p1ss breaks during the game. Go GO Daddy!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 1, 2015)

Go Raiders


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2015)

So who won?


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> So who won?


I like the Budweiser commercial the best


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Raiders and Bud Light rock.


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2015)

Microsoft ad was good


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 1, 2015)

So was the score at the half


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 1, 2015)

So much for that.

On to Formula One.

Scuderia!

Brent.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2015)

Poor play call on 2nd/Goal for Seahawks with a minute left and the Arm wrestling commercial was my favorite.


----------



## pwood (Feb 2, 2015)

Pete Carroll and Richard Sherman's reaction to the interception, Priceless! Made it worth watching. They have all year to think about it.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 2, 2015)

Marshawn Lynch had 4 chances to drive it home. The Pats had only stopped him once the whole game for zero yardage. The Patriots didn't win it, the Seahawks lost it.


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm with Brent, motor vehicle racing of most any kind. F1 is way over engineered but intriguing. Barstools, riding lawn mowers, and golf carts are super fun. Dirt track cars of all kinds are wild. Nascar is a spectacle and entertaining.


----------

